# Need help with edibles! Please I've wasted too much !



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey all, new to the forum, I am a seasoned smoker, 10 years +, my smoking tolerance is high, I smoke any where from 2.5 to an eighth a day. That being said I wanted to conserve more weed and make edibles, hearing that the high last much longer, it's healthier, and I think I make a sexy cook. Well after numerous tries, using canna butter cannaoil, cannamilk nothing has worked or been sufficient. Is it that my tolerance from smoking is high and I need to eat even more? Am I making my edibles wrong every single time!? I doubt this. I've used primo bud, I've used regs, anybody have any suggestions on what to do or try. I would like to make just one strong cookie or milkshake , not eat 14 brownies to achieve desired effect. Thanks for taking the time to check out the post please help

Sandy


----------



## hppy2balive (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi sandy! I bet u do look like a wonderful cook and I love the username! Welcome to RIU, i had the same problem as u for years and it was never fun. I have came to the conclusion when making edibles is time, I don't think ppl emphasize when making butter,oil,milk etc that u should let thecannabis bond with the fat in whatever u cook. More time the better! Let it sit for 24 hours still with that nasty bud in it, I noticed that it really helps. The firecracker idea has also worked well for me which I always double what they say! Good luck


----------



## drolove (Oct 29, 2012)

most boxes of brownie mix and what not calls for 1 stick of butter. i usually throw a stick of butter in a small pot and throw a quarter of the best stuff you can find ground up real fine. boil it on low for 20 mins and strain through a coffee filter and add to your mix. i smoke about the same as you and that way works great for me. hope that helps.


----------



## gioua (Oct 30, 2012)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> and I think I make a sexy cook.



we MAY need pics... 

I have a high tolerance as well.. and smoke about 10g (or edibles) 

some issues which may hinder your edible usage
1. being overweight (thc sticks to fat cells) 
2. Narcotic usage (myself being on them for 22 years legally) found MMJ off all my meds! but when I was on them and using medibles.. they did not seem to work to much
3. you. each of us will have diff tolerances metabolism etc.. I have stressed the idea of new users ONLY using .25 g per edible because having too much really really sucks... 
4. how much you use..


when you make your edibles are you decarbing the MMJ before hand?


the general rule of thumb is 1 cup oil to 1 oz bud
1 lb butter 1 oz mmj


I personally feel some folks are expecting a MAJOR pot buzz like you had as teen.. I have never had this effect with edibles or pot since I started to use it medicinally 2 years ago.. the effects I get are energy boost (I use some immature buds to achieve this effect) and then it kills the pain.. kinda makes me sleepy at night


the duration is also hard to gauge.. there have been times when I will eat one and it does nothing.. then the same batch I will eat another and be good for 2-4 hours..



best way to consume the edibles is AFTER a meal (3 hours later) or on an empty stomach wait 45 mins and see what you feel..



.............will wait on the cook pic too...


----------



## HeartlandHank (Oct 30, 2012)

Check to make sure you are executing the cannabutter method correctly.
This is my formula
*

1 oz high quality buds
1/4 lb of butter (stick)
28 heavy doses
55 strong doses
84 good doses
112 easy doses
Cannabutter method. Use REAL butter, nothing else.

The "heavy doses" will put a medium-low tolerance smoker in the fetal position for hours... be careful when you share edibles. It can make some people sick. 
Most high tolerance smokers find the "Strong" dose is more than enough... The "good" dose is the most popular. "Easy" dose for low tolerance folks.​


*


----------



## HeartlandHank (Oct 30, 2012)

Basic Cannabutter method....

Bring 1-2 qts of water to a boil
Add 1 stick butter to the boil
Add 1 oz broken up buds to the boil
Turn down heat to a simmer
Simmer for 1 hour, stirring occasionally

Carefully (don't burn yourself) dump the water/butter/buds through a cheesecloth and into a large mixing bowl.

Carefully (don't burn yourself) squeeze out the matter in the cheesecloth to get the last of the butter/trichs into the bowl.

Sit the bowl in the fridge over night.

The butter will harden and stick to the top, the water will settle to the bottom. Carefully break the hard butter surface and store for use.

Then, check my formula for dosage. 28-55-84-112.

If you follow that exactly, using real butter, and make a batch of 28 brownies from the butter collected... if 1 brownie does not get you going then edibles are just not for you.

I have heard a handful of people say "edibles do not work for me". Then I give them a "strong" dose. I have yet to meet someone who was not please (or over-whelmed) by a "strong" dose.


----------



## writtin (Oct 30, 2012)

I put about a qp in a crock pot with 2-4 sticks of butter and let it slow cook for 4 or 5 hours(up to and it seems to work VERY well. Another way I do it is take a sauce pan and put about a qp in with the same ammount of butter and just let it simmer for an hour or 2


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you everybody for your quick suggestions! 

Using one ounce to one stick sounds like something i should try, much stronger than other recipes

Do you all suggest the canna butter method over oil milk etc?

I have tried decarbing the product and not decarbing, what do suggest is a good temp./time ?

As of today i have about a quarter to 9 grams left,would it be logical to use a quarter of herb to a half a stick of butter to make sure its potent, and use less brownie mix and what not...

Also has anybody had success making these the canna capsules or pills? with coconut oil i see in most recipes, if i could make strong pills and take just one or two that would also be fantastic!!

You have all been so helpful thank you very much

MMJ is the only medicine i use for pain, insomnia etc. no narcotics
i have a fast metabolisim 
140 pounds 5ft 9 if this helps with dosage


----------



## gioua (Nov 1, 2012)

decarbing generally at 225-250 for 15 mins + if MMJ is fresher...


making pills is my preferred method I will order 2000-300 00 caps on ebay for less then 25$ shipped 
I am still trying to reduce the ammount of canna pills I need to take to get the results I need 
My canna cap oil is usually 1 cup oil to 1 1/2 oz and then I need to have about 5-8 for them to get the results


----------



## Dank You, More Please (Nov 5, 2012)

For edibles, I always use canola oil. I also have a very high tolerance, I generally smoke about 2-3g per day, I'm male and 160lbs and 6'2" and these edibles fuck me up! This is what I use for my "personal dose" brownies. For my customers I cut the dose down a little bit.

For a two brownie box mixture that uses 1/2 cup per batch (makes about 24 cupcake size brownies):
1 cup canola oil
15g-20g dank bud or 5-6g of a strong hash
1 crock pot
1 coffee grinder
The ingredients for the brownies

First you're going to want to get a coffee grinder, grind up all the bud/hash as much as you can, the more surface area the better.
Put the oil into the crock pot, and set it on low. Add all of the bud/hash to the oil and let it slow cook for 12-16 hours, stirring frequently at first, then once every few hours after that. Don't get impatient and stop it early, I've found that the oil is most potent after 12 hours. 

I personally don't strain, you can, but I find that having the ground bud or hash in the mixture adds to the flavor, and since it's ground up very nicely you don't have to worry about getting a bite of bud.

Once the oil is finished, let it cool to room temperature and make the brownies per the directions on the box.

And there you have it, a finished product that will really mess you up.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 5, 2012)

1 cup canola oil 15-20g of bud sounds like a good ratio

i just did half a cup of oil with about 8.5 grams, see how that goes...

i been just making milk shakes after i make the oil an been throwing the oil in the shake, easy to down quick,
when i make the brownies, the taste of bud is overwhelming, almost making me gag by the third bite, cookies also, any other opinions on masking the taste?

off topic...just trimmed my girls, does anyone have any thoughts on storing trim? threw it in the fridge overnight, felt wrong leaving out..


----------



## gioua (Nov 5, 2012)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> off topic...just trimmed my girls, does anyone have any thoughts on storing trim? threw it in the fridge overnight, felt wrong leaving out..


I have about 6 baggies in the freezer of trim.. pretty much any mmj I will use that goes into hash or edibles will get tossed in the freezer.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 5, 2012)

you prefer the freezer over the fridge for any reason?


----------



## Dank You, More Please (Nov 5, 2012)

Freezer is good for edibles, but for plant trim and stuff I would put that in the fridge if you're storing it for a long time, you'll have a lot of trichromes freezing and falling off the leafs. 

And back to original, for the taste, instead of adding water to the brownie mix, I always use a flavored coffee creamer, or Baileys irish cream!


----------



## fumble (Nov 6, 2012)

I use 150 grams of good nuggety trim to 8 sticks of butter, or (1) 48 oz bottle of canola oil. When making the butter, I cover with water and either put in the oven on 185f overnight, or in the crockpot on warm overnight. Yes, do de-carb. My patients are extremely happy with this strength, and I don't vary it. I also make hash capsules using the coconut oil. I have pain related insomnia, and they are the only way I sleep. 
You should check out lecithin . If you can find the powder, that is the stuff you want, but the granules work too, they just take some extra processing.


----------



## gioua (Nov 6, 2012)

fumble said:


> I use 150 grams of good nuggety trim to 8 sticks of butter, or (1) 48 oz bottle of canola oil. When making the butter, I cover with water and either put in the oven on 185f overnight, or in the crockpot on warm overnight. Yes, do de-carb. My patients are extremely happy with this strength, and I don't vary it. I also make hash capsules using the coconut oil. I have pain related insomnia, and they are the only way I sleep.
> You should check out lecithin . If you can find the powder, that is the stuff you want, but the granules work too, they just take some extra processing.


IMO..... decarbing when making oil is not 100% needed as the time and temp in the crock pot allow for the MMJ to decarb over time.

I have done it both ways and seen little dif in decarbing then oil but some folks will react differently to each item


----------



## fumble (Nov 6, 2012)

Honestly, I can't tell the dif either, but for the sake of consistency, I follow the same process for everything. If I don't, I get all boggled in da brain. I already have _that _problem, no need to add to it lol. 

I am actually in the process of decarbing right now. I am making hash oil to go into capsules, candy and lip balm


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 6, 2012)

candy and lip balm lol sounds awesome  hows that work

so following up on what i posted earlier i used about 8.5 grams of green, and ended up with a 1/4 cup of oil 
this time i decarbed the bud at 225 for 25 mins after i ground it up pretty well
the thing i did different this time was let the oil and the decarb bud sit for 48 hours and then cooked it at 280 for 1 hour maybe more 1 hour 20 and ended up with a 1/4 cup dark green oil 

i had a pillsbury milk chocolate brownie mix that called for a *1/2 cup oil, and 2 eggs:*

i used about* half the mix *and my 1/4 cup of oil (it was a tad, little, lil, wee, bit, more than a 1/4 cup)

also just *1 egg

*... stirred it all up, and it was a little dry so i added some water and stirred until it resembled a regular brownie batter

added a handful of chocolate chips, and a bunch of chocolate syrup to mask the plant taste, stirred more and let it bake in preheated oven at 350, 
it was ready in about 25 mins, i baked them in an 8x8 pan (the box said the regular amount would take 35-40 mins, thank god i paid attention lol)

in the 8x8 pan i cut em into 6 brownies, nice size, 2.5 inch by 2 inch
had one brownie, that was about 2 hours ago, I'm feelin good  

peace love and happiness   smoking some chemdawg, feeling even better 

election today? whats that?


----------



## fumble (Nov 6, 2012)

That is the best way to do it - just start experimenting. When I started making edibles, a year ago, my first cookies came out like hockey pucks! No joke. I guess you could say they have improved 

For the candy, I will add the hash oil to my butterscotch pops, chocolates, and other assorted candies. Same with the lip balm. I have someone that makes the lip balm for me, and I just add the hash oil. Easy peasy. Who would have thought you could get high just licking your lips lol?


----------



## Dank You, More Please (Nov 7, 2012)

fumble said:


> I use 150 grams of good nuggety trim to 8 sticks of butter, or (1) 48 oz bottle of canola oil. When making the butter, I cover with water and either put in the oven on 185f overnight, or in the crockpot on warm overnight. Yes, do de-carb. My patients are extremely happy with this strength, and I don't vary it. I also make hash capsules using the coconut oil. I have pain related insomnia, and they are the only way I sleep.
> You should check out lecithin . If you can find the powder, that is the stuff you want, but the granules work too, they just take some extra processing.


Is there a particular reason people use coconut oil aside from taste? I've always used canola oil because it has a higher fat content than coconut oil and figured that would help in overall THC absorption. But I know a few people that use coconut oil and nothing else.


----------



## fumble (Nov 7, 2012)

It depends on what you are making, really. My caramel apple gooey cakes require oil, so I use canola. Most of the baked things I make require butter. I searched out recipes that use a cup of butter. For the coconut oil, I use that in the hash oil process, because it will be a solid at room temperature - the oil will be used in capsules, chocolates, lip balms, and butterscotch. And it is definitely more healthy for you. The lady at the 'health food store' said that if you switch over to that for all your cooking, you will lose weight. Hmmm. She didn't look like she used it.


----------



## gioua (Nov 8, 2012)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> you prefer the freezer over the fridge for any reason?




yeah we have an outside freezer with more space then the inside fridge.. not to mention wifey hates my MMJ being "all over the house" 
I never realized how much of a PITA using MMJ was going to be... not that it's gonna make me stop but... MMJ can be a hassle!


----------



## gioua (Nov 8, 2012)

fumble said:


> Honestly, I can't tell the dif either, but for the sake of consistency, I follow the same process for everything. If I don't, I get all boggled in da brain. I already have _that _problem, no need to add to it lol.
> 
> I am actually in the process of decarbing right now. I am making hash oil to go into capsules, candy and lip balm


eliminate the step... once the MMJ gets to about 130-150 it will breakdown. just saving ya some time..lol 

when you decarb how large of batches do you go about to do?

I hated the decarbing process since I was using 2-4 oz MMJ when making large a few batches of oil.. 


just ordered 2000 caps on ebay 2 days ago.. (saw someone was selling 500 - 00 caps for 5.00 + ship) and 1000 for 7.00 + ship.. almost ordered from this guy as it was about 3$ cheaper total but hate those that charge lower prices on ebay but hit ya with high shipping...


----------



## fumble (Nov 8, 2012)

I think with the decarb it also depends on how old or fresh the stuff you are using is. If you are using fresh, then yes, definitely decarb. Most of the stuff I work with is a year old, so pretty well decarbed already. The DIE I decarb for the coconut oil extraction is way dif than say the oz of bud you would grind up to use for butter. After it has decarbed, it is pretty well tacked together. This is the point where I have to take a credit card and break it up and play with it  Then I will add the lecithin and coconut oil and further process it. I get my capsules from Elliot's Health Food store. I forget how much they were for the 00 size, but it wasn't too much - unless they are out of the pre-packaged ones and all they have are the ones in the bin that the snotty little girl with acne and BO will give you an attitude and your caps, then they are more expensive - both in money and aggravation  

LOL...going to medicate now


----------

